# Baby pigeon feathers problem UK



## Saza12 (May 10, 2017)

Hi I'm new on here and I have a female pidgeon which is a pet she flys to other pidgeon s and comes back sleeps on my sons bed with him all night she laid an egg and it hatched and I have been hand feeding it because she didn't want to know he is nearly 3 weeks and growing but has no feathers yet is this normal or is it when there hand fed can they be behind with development he standing walking about he nice little fellow he is being fed kaytee excact and I'm now adding few soaked tiny seeds to the mixture other than the feathers the little fellow is very active


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I am going to ask a moderator to start a new thread for you, as this is someone else's thread. For now though, I will tell you that if hand fed, they will be behind, but even at that, he should have feathers by now and could be sick with something. It really isn't good to let her out to fly with other birds, as she could be picked off by a predator or catch something from the other birds. You will also end up with too many birds. You can post a picture of the baby to give us a better idea.


----------



## Saza12 (May 10, 2017)

Hi thank you for replying I looked closely at little Dudley and I have feathers forming he is little behind but he is doing well very active and pooing and inside his beak and down his throat looks very healthy thank you for replying to my post the mum pidgeon lucky was put in a bush in Brighton and I rescued her or she would have died she jumped into my jacket and I brought her home and hand fed her she pleases herself with staying in or going out she spends most of her time on the end of my boys bed she doesn't go far and there is a lot of pidgeon coups around she hates cages I've tryed I'm afraid and she gets stressed so she has free roam the only thing is she layed egg didn't think it was fertile it turned out it hatched so I've been hand rearing since so I'm pleased feathers are on the way and looking forward to a new pidgeon in the family


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

My hand reared completely white tumbler was like that, so different from her brother and it took her ages to get her feathers while he was fully clothed, lol. She's a little stunner now though and a most beautiful young lady. 
I hatched and hand reared my three ferals and these two tumblers and although they were definitely smaller than natural raised pigeons they are all big, healthy and beautiful now - no different in size than any I've seen in the street although a little plumper, ha ha. Perhaps your little one will just be slow to feather and then they'll come out all at once, if he's feeding well and healthy I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There is a big difference between a baby not having feathers for a bit, and a 3 week old baby not having any. Even hand fed should for sure have feathers by 3 weeks old. Are you sure you are feeding enough? Can you post a picture?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes I agree with Jay about how much you're feeding and if it's nutritious enough - are you using Kaytee rearing formula and if so making it thick enough now? At four weeks Grace looked like this, still very behind and much lighter than any of the other babies I've had and her feathers stayed this way for another two weeks or so. Does your baby have pins yet where you can see feathers will be later? When feeding do you feed until the crop is full, rather like a loosely filled bean bag? Would be good if you could post a pic actually.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Adorable baby Freda. Good pics.


----------



## Saza12 (May 10, 2017)

Hi my little Dudley is doing really well and feathers are on there way I see a difference in him every day I'd like to post some pics on here of mum and of the little fellow but I don't know how to he changing everyday bless him love the pics of your little bundles and how beautiful they have grown wish I could post mine on here he eating very well thank you to all that has replied to me wish I can work out how to post pictures on here


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Saza12 said:


> Hi my little Dudley is doing really well and feathers are on there way I see a difference in him every day I'd like to post some pics on here of mum and of the little fellow but I don't know how to he changing everyday bless him love the pics of your little bundles and how beautiful they have grown wish I could post mine on here he eating very well thank you to all that has replied to me wish I can work out how to post pictures on here


Glad to hear he is doing well. Thanks for the update. You wouldn't change the picture every day. You post one, then in a few days post the new pic of him. You add each one to the thread.


----------

